# Tightening loose AFX body mounts



## austin flagger (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone seen a method to repair a loose fitting AFX body snap on type mount? Have always wondered if it would be possible to somehow coat the "ears" of the AFX chassis with petroleum jelly or a slick teflon lubricant, and put say jb weld or epoxy on the inside of the AFX body where the mounting tabs are. Install body, let epoxy set, hopefully be able to remove body, voila... tight body mount. 

Searched a couple ways and didn't find a direct thread on this... but it's probably buried deep in one of the multi-year threads...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I think a little low heat should allow you to tweak the sides a little. Maybe immerse the body in some warm water for 5 minutes or so, then remove it and bend the sides in a bit. Hold it or brace it for a couple minutes until it is cool.

I think some guys use hair dryers also but you need to watch the amount of heat you are laying onto the body a little closer.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

You might want to try using Bill Hall's technique for softening the plastic with Testors 3502 on the inside of the body making sure it does not run into the glass or paint. Once the pliability of the sides are increased you could try a clamp or rubberband to bring the sides closer together until the testors had completely cured (a couple of days). This technique works on bent window posts (you obviously don't want to over do it). I've tried heat and it's tough to get that right without screwing up your body.


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

austin flagger said:


> Anyone seen a method to repair a loose fitting AFX body snap on type mount? Have always wondered if it would be possible to somehow coat the "ears" of the AFX chassis with petroleum jelly or a slick teflon lubricant, and put say jb weld or epoxy on the inside of the AFX body where the mounting tabs are. Install body, let epoxy set, hopefully be able to remove body, voila... tight body mount.
> 
> Searched a couple ways and didn't find a direct thread on this... but it's probably buried deep in one of the multi-year threads...


Common problem.

I just go the "down and dirty route" and apply a small piece of masking tape to each side tab. Does the trick!


----------



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

i used to do this all the time to the afx matador and most stocker bodies...
put a strip of duct tape on the bottom of body (across both lower doors) then soak it in very "hot" water(not boiling hot off course) for 15-20 minutes then quicky into freezer for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

I've added _thin_ strips of clear plastic (HotWheels blisters) to the chassis tabs with superglue (sparingly), both sides. It works great, basically it's just widening the chassis, and you don't run the risk of frigging up a body.


----------



## austin flagger (Mar 28, 2012)

wow, some excellent posts... thanks for the wide variety of ideas.. straightening bent window posts,,, always thought there's got to be a way.. but a solvent/chemical treatment I wouldn't have guessed.

Love the thought of being able to "repair" a loose fitting AFX body without actually doing something obvious to the mounts. So, when doing the duct tape/hot water/freezer thing, do you squeeze it quite a bit before applying with duct tape, and how hot is the water?? Would be cool to have an optimum actual temp number, but have to think whether I would have a way to measure it anyway... dohh. Hadn't really thought of the "loose" fitting mounts being caused by "lack of squeeze effect", always thought of it being mainly caused by excess free play from wear, allowing them to rock.

After having read thru some of the multi year blogsospheres of customizations.. ah heck, got the fever a bit, the dremel has not seen such usage for a long time, where did ALL my free time go??


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

fuddmiester said:


> , and you don't run the risk of frigging up a body.


This made me LOL, I got an AFX Datsun that never fit quite right, I tried putting rubber bands on it and leaving it but it didn't seem to help. Some good ideas here I never thought of


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Pix would help....

...but if it's just a slop issue because the cleats are porked out, I'd add some thinned down goop in the right color into the body cleat slots. One coat at a time until snugs up. 

I can walk you through it if ya come to chat some night.


----------

